

"taking it easy is the best policy" - mscarborough
http://www.waseda.jp/student/weekly/english/people/e061p.html

======
rebelvc
Be nice to know what he created which the article touts as never been done
before. I can't read Japanese.

~~~
rebelvc
His first company, now ecnavi.co.jp, owns several internet services such as
price comparison, video portal, social bookmarking, game avatar, and
encyclopedia. This according to google translation
[http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&tl...](http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=ja&tl=en&u=http%3A%2F%2Fecnavi.co.jp%2Fservice%2F).

------
nandemo
This seemed very unusual (I live in Japan), so I looked for more info...

 _Shigeo Ozeki, the CEO at Internet marketing services firm axiv.com, opens a
closet in his office. Inside are some untidily folded keys to business success
at his firm -- sleeping bags. Ozeki's 19 full-time employees work long hours,
many from 10 a.m. to 2 or 3 a.m. seven days a week. "But it depends on where
they live and if they have to go home or not," says Ozeki. Often there just
isn't time to go home._

<http://www.japaninc.com/article.php?articleID=91>

------
daniel-cussen
But, you know, I think you should have as much fun as you can when you're an
undergraduate and play around until you're bored. That way, you'll be a more
interesting person when you're a full member of society.

------
chrischen
Lazy people are compelled to find the easiest way out, but also the simplest
and therefore most effective.

~~~
kevinholesh
Be careful with the word 'lazy.' This statement is implying 'lazy' is not
willing to work hard.

Laziness in my book is only useful when you are deciding to do less by
eliminating everything not absolutely necessary (cutting the fluff).

~~~
chrischen
Actually that's exactly what I mean by lazy (not willing to work hard, that
is). Obviously there needs to be a balance. Not everything can be done with
minimal effort, and not everything is best done with the most effort.

I'm sure you often hear people saying "if you just did it the _hard_ way you
would have finished by now" or some variant of that. But doing it the hard way
is like hard coding, and the easy way is like doing a function.

It turns out that coding the function might actually take longer the first
time, but it saves so much effort later on by being reusable.

The smart person is probably often unintentionally driven by the fear of
repeating some difficult time consuming task to implement a more clever
solution.

But this smart person is partially helped by the fact that coming up with a
reusable or more clever solution is much more mentally stimulating, something
they may not have anticipated before starting. And so it turns out that even
though doing some clever solution is initially harder, the person ends up not
even noticing the increased effort.

The smart person knows how hard copying the dictionary is, but it's often not
possible to grasp the difficulty of something novel, like a scheme to copy it
faster by using multiple pencils.

So rather than taking the known hard way, the smart person chickens out of
fear of working hard and takes the mystery box (a new unknown method), only to
find out that the sheer novelty of the mystery box was all that was needed to
motivate him/her to work hard.

------
kevinholesh
Great article, but that bio picture looks like a mugshot.

